# Took a scuba lesson today



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

An introduction lesson actually. It was only two hours long and was in a pool but got to say it was pretty cool! Guess I need to start saving now cause I might be hooked...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Breeze said:


> An introduction lesson actually. It was only two hours long and was in a pool but got to say it was pretty cool! Guess I need to start saving now cause I might be hooked...


uh oh....better buy another piggy bank


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Best money you will ever spend!
Couple thousand bucks will get you all the gear you could ever want....and it will last you for many years. The training will bring you joy for a lifetime.
It's amazing how much more you get out of a dive trip than a fishing trip....and it's cheaper too! 
Underwater is the only place to be when it's hot!
Don't wait ...schedule your class ASAP. Under $200 to get the cert. and started.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

You can get set up for less than "_a couple thousand bucks._"


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Firefishvideo said:


> Best money you will ever spend!
> Couple thousand bucks will get you all the gear you could ever want....and it will last you for many years. The training will bring you joy for a lifetime.
> It's amazing how much more you get out of a dive trip than a fishing trip....and it's cheaper too!
> Underwater is the only place to be when it's hot!
> Don't wait ...schedule your class ASAP. Under $200 to get the cert. and started.


Might be quite a while before I do it if its gonna cost a couple thousand bucks...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AndyS said:


> You can get set up for less than "_a couple thousand bucks._"


Very true....but if you don't cheap out, you can have really good gear that will be a joy to use for many years.
If you know what you are looking for....you can go the used route and not end up with someone else's gear that they didn't like either.
You can also technically knock a bit off of that total if you don't buy any tanks.....but who wants to rent tanks all the time?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Very true....but if you don't cheap out, you can have really good gear that will be a joy to use for many years.
> If you know what you are looking for....you can go the used route and not end up with someone else's gear that they didn't like either.


Didn't necessarily meant that. I wouldn't recommend buying used unless one is experienced enough to know what they are buying.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeze said:


> Might be quite a while before I do it if its gonna cost a couple thousand bucks...


I guess I missed the mark with that comment.
What I was trying to get across is that you can get started for a Couple hundred.
Over time you will acquire some gear as you figure out what you want .
In the end you will probably have spent a couple thousand bucks for all the high quality gear you might need.
That's not really that much for a hobby, or something that you get so much out of.
What did it cost to build that cool bike I saw outside your house? 
I think that if you give it some thought ....the eventual sum will not seem that impressive next to money that you or I have probably spent on projects over the years


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

So if I look at used then I need to run it by you scuba guys to make sure I am getting good stuff, right? My son went with me so he will likely be checking into it more as well.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Always glad to answer questions....here or via email.
I'll let you know if I come across anything that you might be needing.
Main thing is to get the class done. Once you do....the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Get a mask *that fits right *first-off. You should be able to try-it before you buy-it. Everybody's face is different, just any old mask won't do. I can dive with a lot of different types of gear ... but I cannot abide a leaky ill-fitting mask.

Also, offer yourself up as a bubble-watcher for some people going diving here on the forum. You'll learn a lot about scuba just from that. (_bubble watcher is the guy/gal who stays topside on the boat while the divers are under, not good to leave the boat unattended while one is diving - I may be in need of one in the near future myself, I'd prefer a hot young thing in a bikini as bubble-watcher but think my wife might have a problem with that)_

(PM sent)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get certified and don't buy any gear until you are sure you want to continue. Rent equipment until you know for sure go out on a not calm day on a charter and see if you are really ready for it. then get gear. Nothing wrong with used gear that is overhauled by a competent person. I still use conshelf regulators and steel tanks from the 70s. Good luck Dont wait to get certified.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

man, JUST DO IT, I just got cert and I'm hooked, wife doing hers this weekend.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

The two most soul satisfying things I have ever done: got scuba certified (1975); said "I do" (1980). - Ric


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Diving opens up an entirely different world of adventures. When we (wife and I) first started diving 20 something years ago we had no idea we would end up spearfishing, lobstering, making trips to the keys, etc. We haven't been able to dive much this year due to other priorities, but man it's killing me. We did get to dive in Grand Cayman while on a cruise for our 25th anniversary. Had we not been certified we would have missed one of the best adventures of our lives. BTW, I just retired my first BC two years ago. Cost me about $265 new back then and lasted almost 20 years. Do the math, it's pretty cheap in the long run. Dive gear is pretty reliable if you take care of it. Much better ROI than lots of other "toys".....ha ha ha , ask me how I know!


----------



## Don'sBayou (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 67 and just got certified. I guess I had other priorities over the years but a trip to Costa Rica with a friend a few years ago when he went diving and I sat around the pool drinking all day ( not all together bad) convinced me that I needed to learn.

I'm glad I finally got started. I bought my own gear and have less than $2K (so far) in it. 

Cobia fishing has been my passion for years and I spend WAY more than $2K each year just on fuel to look for them.

I'm in pretty good shape for my age and I hope to have several years to enjoy diving.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*equipment*



Breeze said:


> So if I look at used then I need to run it by you scuba guys to make sure I am getting good stuff, right? My son went with me so he will likely be checking into it more as well.


I bought my first tank and regulator from a kid who had more money than good sense. He had used the equipment in their swimming pool and decided he didn't want it anymore. His dad told me about the equipment and I immediately paid him for them. No scratches and the pieces looked like they came out of the store that day. If you aren't sure, ask some of these old hands that scuba on the forum for advice. I would be most picky about the regulator if I were buying used. A lot of places will let you rent tanks. When I traveled I usually rented my tanks.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

The more you know about diving, the more you will save in the long run.
When you first get certified you will want one of everthing in the dive shop, after about 50 dives you'll want to see what you can dive without.
step 1. get certified
step 2. make sure that your son goes with you.

:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

BTW: Divepros will let you try out their new gear in the pool before you buy it, no strings. this helps should you choose to buy new.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> The more you know about diving, the more you will save in the long run.
> When you first get certified you will want one of everthing in the dive shop, after about 50 dives you'll want to see what you can dive without.
> step 1. get certified
> step 2. make sure that your son goes with you.
> ...


I disagree with everything you just said.
The more you know....the more you will probably spend...because the uninformed think all gear is created equal - or that old/outdated gear from the 70's will be just as enjoyable as the modern gear.
I have plenty of certs, and I not only want the whole dive shop...but a lot of things they have to special order!:thumbsup:
You can never have too much or too new of gear.
Rubber does get better with age, and if you are to believe a few of our outspoken divers on here....there hasnt been any worthwhile improvements in gear in the last 30 years.:whistling:
Probably still typing away on a Tandy computer too....
Using the rental gear for the class is a good first step....since that will probably let you know what you DONT want.:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I know what you mean Scott but all a recreational diver really needs is a mask, fins, reg, weight belt and a tank. I have a tote in my garage full of stuff that I thought we needed when Alyssa and I got certified.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I know what you mean Scott but all a recreational diver really needs is a mask, fins, reg, weight belt and a tank. I have a tote in my garage full of stuff that I thought we needed when Alyssa and I got certified.


 Just ONE tote?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I paid way too much for gear when I started diving. If I had it to do over again, I would take my initial course from a shop that would loan or rent me a mask and fins. You should not need a snorkel for your first course. I would then rent gear until I had 20-30 dives under my belt.

In my opinion, good dive shops and instructors see the initial course as the beginning of a long relationship. They are in no rush to sell you gear because they want you to be happy with your initial purchases even after a couple of years have passed.

Short-sighted shops and instructors use your initial excitement as an opportunity to sell you as much gear as they can, as soon as they can. They give little thought to what you will think of them a year down the road when you realize they took advantage of you. It all starts with the statement "You need to buy a mask, fins and snorkel before you start your course." Of course these are the highest margin (profit) items that dive shops sell. So they want to ensure they get their money before you know if you will enjoy scuba diving or not.

There are good dive shops out there, and good instructors. You just need to do some research to find them. 

Whackum


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> It all starts with the statement "You need to buy a mask, fins and snorkel before you start your course." Of course these are the highest margin (profit) items that dive shops sell. So they want to ensure they get their money before you know if you will enjoy scuba diving or not.


But you do need that as they are not part of the rental gear???

Yes, only one tote of extra stuff. my brother and nephew got certified a few months ago so I was able to pawn some stuff off.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think its a big deal to buy your own personal items for the class.
The mask and snorkel are two things that are not only going to be on your face and in your mouth, but also need to be ones that fit you specificly.
Ill fitting items that are passed around like rental gear generally is may cause a newbie to have a bad first experience and never return to the class.
It's hard enough to become comfortable under the water without a mask that keeps flooding and sending water up your nose.
Even if you choose to not continue diving the few personal items you buy at the start will serve you well for snorkeling ....or can be re-sold with not that much lost.
You will find that the booties are great for wade fishing, or poking around in areas that might be rough on your feet. Getting cut on a clamshell can cost you your health.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Firefishvideo said:


> I don't think its a big deal to buy your own personal items for the class.
> The mask and snorkel are two things that are not only going to be on your face and in your mouth, but also need to be ones that fit you specificly.
> Ill fitting items that are passed around like rental gear generally is may cause a newbie to have a bad first experience and never return to the class.
> It's hard enough to become comfortable under the water without a mask that keeps flooding and sending water up your nose.
> ...


I already have a mask and snorkel. The one I have now should be okay for the scuba lessons, right? Also have fins.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeze said:


> I already have a mask and snorkel. The one I have now should be okay for the scuba lessons, right? Also have fins.


As long as they are scuba grade they will work.
The mask should not leak, and should have tempered glass.
The fins need to be scuba fins with open heals (with straps). Scuba fins are bigger and tougher than most snorkeling fins due to the added force that you need to generate to push the added gear through the water.
As a general rule....if it came from walmart ...or even from most sporting goods stores....they may not be scuba grade.
There are usually some higher quality used items on the forum...or you might just post a wtb. 

I like to support my local dive shop when I can....since we wouldn't have a sport without them..... But I have to admit that I started with used gear(except for the mask, snorkel, booties, and fins,)
That gear carried me through my first summer.....and then I wanted to upgrade to some better stuff to continue my training.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with supporting local shops but I have a bit of a sour taste from one of the local dive shops. We went there to get the wife a snorkeling mask and specifically told the young lady it was for snorkeling. She showed us a wall of masks and helped the wife pick the right one. When we looked at the price it was over a hundred bucks. Asked why they were so expensive and she said they were scuba grade. Ok, no problem. I assumed that was all they have and the wife is worth it. Come find out they have another wall with "snorkeling" mask. Since they are seperate they obviously are not "scuba" grade so would not be quite as pricey. Even though we specifically said snorkeling, she steered us to the scuba gear. Funny thing is, my cheap walmart mask says tempered glass on it too, and looks almost exactly the same as the expensive one.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't sweat it too much, the mask may work for now. Does it allow you to pinch your nose while wearing it? That is important for being able to equalize the pressures in your sinuses when descending.
All I can say is that no dive shop is perfect, and educating and controlling employees is a difficult task. You may get completely different treatment from day to day in the same shop.
Ideally you will have no further problems with the shop you choose for training....but if you do...just be patient, and let them know what your personal needs might be. If they can't or won't meet them ...choose another shop. 
Always speak to the manager or owner before giving up.....like I said - employees can be real trouble for a shop. Most owners want to keep your business, and will match prices, offer discounts, or do special orders to get you what you need.just got to ask.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

What is the difference between SDI and PADI certification? Both say open water but one is 80 bucks more then the other..


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Man is that ever a loaded question!! Kinda like asking a Chevy Truck man, which is better, the Chevy or Ford...depends on who you ask..PADI true blue swear by PADI and Same for SDI.

both are widely accepted, the particular instructor can make the difference more so than the accrediting facility

A couple of main points to consider when choosing....what is the TOTAL costs (some require you purchase snorkeling gear, log books and pay for a dive trip) know the TOTAL cost before enrolling.

Second find out about YOUR PARTICULAR instructor...get a few references if you can.

Third..know that becoming certified is much like a 16 year old getting a drivers license. Yes, he's licensed to drive (as you will be from either agency) but he may NOT be ready for Atlanta traffic at 5:00PM

one bit of advice I'd offer is don't get complacent and think you've learned it all or there's only one way to do things. try to find some more experienced people and learn from their experiences. 



Breeze said:


> What is the difference between SDI and PADI certification? Both say open water but one is 80 bucks more then the other..


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Billybob+ said:


> Man is that ever a loaded question!! Kinda like asking a Chevy Truck man, which is better, the Chevy or Ford...depends on who you ask..PADI true blue swear by PADI and Same for SDI.
> 
> both are widely accepted, the particular instructor can make the difference more so than the accrediting facility
> 
> ...


MBT offers both but PADI is more expensive. Their website doesn't say what is supplied and what you have to buy though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SDI vs PADI
Which ever one you choose - you will still have the same instructor, and get mostly the same instruction.
I believe that the SDI course is the one that is used most at MBT - because of the ability to do the classwork online before you even show up at the shop.
With the bookwork already out of the way...you move right into gear and a pool session ....followed by actual dives.
PADI has been around longer....but mostly they are just more expensive. They probably have an online class now too...I just dont know if MBT is offering it.

Either course will get you the basics. You really need some time in the water after that....and then maybe an advanced class - which is where you learn to do the deeper, and more challenging dives.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Doug, getting certified is great. But here is the truth of the matter....you will not learn how to dive during a 1 week training and a few instructor led dives. You will learn the basics, no doubt, but the real learning is when you dive with other divers who are good, solid divers. You could learn the basic details of diving by a youtube video. It is really very simple. It's when you dive with guys who have been diving for a while the you learn the real ins and outs of diving. I'm not saying that getting certified isn't important. I'm saying it is only the very beginning. Go with what is cheapest and then dive regularly with good divers. BTW, did my shark video a few weeks ago get you fired up about diving or what?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Doug, getting certified is great. But here is the truth of the matter....you will not learn how to dive during a 1 week training and a few instructor led dives. You will learn the basics, no doubt, but the real learning is when you dive with other divers who are good, solid divers. You could learn the basic details of diving by a youtube video. It is really very simple. It's when you dive with guys who have been diving for a while the you learn the real ins and outs of diving. I'm not saying that getting certified isn't important. I'm saying it is only the very beginning. Go with what is cheapest and then dive regularly with good divers. BTW, did my shark video a few weeks ago get you fired up about diving or what?



Your shark video was one of the many on here that have made me want to do it. But I have been thinking about it for a long time. When we started snorkeling it made me want to do it even more. I have sky dived, which I would love to do again, so it makes sense to go the opposite way and scuba dive. From one extreme to the other I guess. LOL. I always have loved being on the water so it just makes sense to me to go under the water and check out what is there. Once I get my certification, then its just a matter of trying to hook up with some of the divers on here so I can do more of it since I dont have a boat that I can dive from. 

I know the certification is in no way going to make me any kind of expert on it. I will still have a ton of stuff to learn. Sort of like the motorcycle rider training classes. You take the class and they teach you the basics. Yea you can ride around a parking lot real good but there is still alot of real world things to learn. So I will definately be listening and learning from all you experienced divers on here. Besides, diving with others who are more experienced will be safer as well as alot more fun then diving alone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I dive with about a dozen guys who are really good, each at their own specialty, so I learn from them all. That's the only way to go.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Breeze get someone at your level to learn with. An experianced diver will confuse you. You need to learn together and slowly gain experiance together. Experianced divers will be bored with a newby. It will take a lot of time to become efficent and confidant in your abilities


----------

